# Flojet pumps



## flycarpant (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone used a Flojet soda syrup pump to transfer wine? They are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2009)

How much and what kind are they ( manual or elec? )


----------



## flycarpant (Dec 13, 2009)

If you go to sodabuzz dot com you can see an example. (Sorry the forum will not let me post the link since I have fewer than 5 postings). They are electric and cost $20 to $40.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2009)

Went there but couldnt see the product you speqak of so cant say.


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea same here. Call me nuts butt, I looked for it in "search" and nothing came up.


----------



## flycarpant (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.sodabuzz.com/osc/advance...cturers_id=&pfrom=&pto=&dfrom=&dto=&x=73&y=13


----------



## flycarpant (Dec 13, 2009)

Guess that was my sixth post!


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2009)

well, my concern is what the wine will pass thru. What kind of a pump is it? Magnet? I doubt it. Can you regulete it?


----------



## flycarpant (Dec 13, 2009)

Upon further review, the pump is CO2 powered, which doesn't do me any good. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2009)

C02 or compressed air operated. We still dont know whats inside, does it have an impeller or something?


----------



## flycarpant (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't know if it is magnetic or impeller.


----------



## Boyd (Dec 14, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Went there but couldnt see the product you speqak of so cant say.



Got 2 of them on E-Bay for $29.00 plus shipping. They are diaphram pumps.

Both work fine although they have a thermal reset that has to be reset 4 times transfering from a 15 gallon carboy to another.

I noticed that on the discharge side there is a lot of fine bubbles. The intake side is clear

I tried degassing after transfering and there was very little CO2. Seems they degass also.

Mine are electric.


----------



## Boyd (Dec 14, 2009)

flycarpant said:


> Don't know if it is magnetic or impeller.





Magnetic and impeller are the same thing. 

Magnetic is a method of transfering power to the impeller without a mechanical connection between the power source and the impeller. Eliminates the need for seals.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2009)

If there is bubbles on discharge that means that it could be introducing air at some point or your win e was still loaded with C02 but I dought it had that much in there if it was doing that the whole time. You could be oxidating your wi ne and a white wine can brown in a matter of minutes like that so figure it out and fix it if theres a leak.


----------



## Boyd (Dec 14, 2009)

Wade E said:


> If there is bubbles on discharge that means that it could be introducing air at some point or your win e was still loaded with C02 but I dought it had that much in there if it was doing that the whole time. You could be oxidating your wi ne and a white wine can brown in a matter of minutes like that so figure it out and fix it if theres a leak.



There are no leaks,

There is a negative pressure on the intake side, positive thru the pump and then a pressure drop thru the discharge tubes.

Probably the release of pressures caused the CO2 to be released.

I have racked twice (Elderberry). Tastes godd so fare although it stille needs much aging.

Opps I can't speel of type for beans.


----------



## Boyd (Dec 14, 2009)

Boyd said:


> There are no leaks,
> 
> Opps, seems I don't spell or type for beans!!!


----------



## Boyd (Dec 22, 2009)

*Flojet Pump*

Tried the flojet pump today with clear water.

Other than at startup there were no bubbles in the discharge stream.

Thinking of a hydraulic class in the Air Force (1959) I recall that if there was air in a hydraulic system it can cause problems including erosion caused by air bubbles exploding on the release of pressure.

I'm thinking that as the wine with dissolved CO2 enters pump the CO2 is compressed and on reaching the discharge side rapid decompression causes its release from the wine. A liquid (the wine) is for practicle purposes not compressable.

Also tried a small snort of the wine. Tastes fine altho it needs more aging.


----------

